# How can I add complex carbs to a shake?



## jmstoge (Jan 29, 2011)

Sometimes I'm on the run and I'd like to be able to take a full meal in a bottle with me. Any ideas?


----------



## SFW (Jan 29, 2011)

In a blender, add oatmeal.

keep in mind, they will absorb the liquid and become soggy and slimy in time. So, Your best bet is to grind up the oats in a food processor or blender first. Then add later to your pre-made liquid shake.

You can have a complete meal with Milk, oats, peanut butter and honey.


----------



## jmstoge (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks a lot


----------



## TampaSRT (Feb 3, 2011)

I use ONs Natural Oats and Whey.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes what they said. I use old fashioned quaker oats, let it blend for a bit longer than usual so it gets chopped up really good.....


----------



## Blktaws6 (Feb 3, 2011)

how much oatmeal are yall adding?  a full serving? 1/2cup


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 3, 2011)

You could put tater tots in your pants pocket like Napoleon.


----------



## ManInBlack (Feb 4, 2011)

You can add as much as you want.  I put anywhere from 1 cup to 2 cups, just add some ice cubes in there so its not too thick to drink


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 4, 2011)

Oats, Oatbran, Yougurt, Milk, PB, Fruit.  A shit ton of options to throw in a shake.


----------



## EvolutionPT (Feb 4, 2011)

i put two scoops of oatmeal in the shaker cup and let it sit for half hour then drink it up, its not all that great but you get those carbs


----------

